# help wit fogs



## NismoSER05 (Feb 16, 2008)

hey does anyboyd know how to just get ur fogs to come on..i just got me some 3000k yellow HIDS fogs..yeah if anybody knows how too..let me know thanks


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just where the normal fog switch is on your turn signal arm thing.


----------

